# Saddler recommendation



## doodle (3 October 2017)

Looking to buy a new gp saddle. Looking for a "good" one with a decent budget. Also perhaps part ex my dressage saddle for a new used one that fits better. I'm near Perth. All I can think of is Stirlingshire but I don't think they adjust saddles just sell you new and hope it fits.


----------



## HeyMich (3 October 2017)

Hi, try Ellis Knight from Grange Saddlery 01506 873666
info@grangesaddlery.co.uk She recently adjusted a second hand saddle for me with no hard sell for a new one. Because of that, I'll definitely use them when I do need to buy a new one! Xx


----------



## Jnhuk (4 October 2017)

Kamikaze said:



			Looking to buy a new gp saddle. Looking for a "good" one with a decent budget. Also perhaps part ex my dressage saddle for a new used one that fits better. I'm near Perth. All I can think of is Stirlingshire but I don't think they adjust saddles just sell you new and hope it fits.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are getting your information from Kamikaze. 

Stirlingshire will not part exchange your current saddle for a 'new' or second hand one but they will sell it on your behalf. They adjust/reflock saddles as & when needed and they have plenty of good quality second hand saddles as well as new saddles. I have very happily used them for over 15 years and in my experience with them I completely disagree with your comment that "I don't think they adjust saddles just sell you new and hope it fits".

Never any hard sell or pressure to buy - just good advice and good trial of any prospective saddle.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (4 October 2017)

Another vote for Ellis at Grange - has been fitting my horses for 5 years.


----------



## doodle (4 October 2017)

Please don't take offence by my comments. I bought my dressage saddle from them a few years ago. And at that time there was no mention of them being able to adjust.


----------



## Jnhuk (4 October 2017)

Kamikaze said:



			Please don't take offence by my comments. I bought my dressage saddle from them a few years ago. And at that time there was no mention of them being able to adjust.
		
Click to expand...

Saddle fitters are like marmite I know! I wouldn't go near some after some of the stories I have heard. 

I have had variety of saddles GP/ dressage /jump fitted by Alene for different horses over the years and if she felt the fit needed adjusted then it was discussed with me and then sorted. 

Erlend Milne & Cicely jeffries are also recommended by friends but they are more Borders based


----------



## doodle (4 October 2017)

I am not complaining about their service. I loved the saddle they fitted and still have it but at the time there didn't seem to be any chance of it being adjusted if not quite right. Luckily it fitted really well so perhaps I picked up the wrong end of the stock. I am still waiting for c to get back to having asked if she would come out when next in the area and a follow up message. Agree she is also good.


----------



## smokey (4 October 2017)

Stirling saddlers have my saddle at the moment to sell. I didn't buy from them originally, I used central saddlery at Avonbridge. I have only ever heard good things about both businesses.


----------

